# kim vermiş ki 1.60 da üstü var diyorsun



## sufler

Merhaba,
It is very important for me to correctly understand this short dialogue from a discussion group:
(It's about exchanging Turkish money to another currency)

_User 1: Acil yardım! Arkadaşlar aranızda Türk lirasını 1.60 dan fazlasına çeviren var mı?
__User 2: senin kafan mi güzel kız kim vermiş ki 1.60 da üstü var diyorsun

_I pointed out in the topic only the key phrase which I'm not sure about, but I'd be grateful if someone explained if I'm getting the whole thing right:

_User 1: Urgent help (needed)! Is there anyone among you, friends, who exchanged Turkish lira for more than 1,60 ?_
_User 2: Are you crazy girl? there is who has given that in/also 1,60 , you say (?)
_
The last sentence seems really incoherent to me...
The opening word is "kim" so that makes a question "who... ?", but later comes the part with "...var", so "you say there is also (?) 1,60" and "who has given that 1,60"- 
How to combine this two sentences together?


----------



## Rallino

Literally: _Who gave 1.60 and you say 'more'.
_What he means is: _No one has ever even given 1.60 and you're asking for more than 1.60?!
_
_de/da_ is not in the sense of 'also', here. It's more like 'and then'_. _That 'ki' is not the connector; it's a sentence-final word to stress the absurdness.
In two separate sentences, this would be:_ Kim 1.60 vermiş ki? Ve sen "üstü var," diyorsun?
_


----------



## sufler

So what is the meaning of "üstü var" here? Does it mean "more"?


----------



## Rallino

Yes, I believe so.


----------



## sufler

Ok, so "1,60 üstü var" can be considered a synonym to "1.60 dan fazlası"?


----------



## Rallino

Yes, exactly. He just put it in other words. Though, it should be: _1.60*'tan* fazlası_.


----------

